# Opening bow



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Slow for me this weekend in east tx only saw 2 deer.hunted 10 hrs ,sat here some picts from gam cam.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

rained all weekend at Woodville. Shot at and missed a hog. Saw no deer.


----------

